# South Louisianna RC



## John Gassner (Sep 11, 2003)

Open is a triple, the first two retire. Flyer thrown out of the test. Dogs are mostly doing it. Wind is expected to keep swinging around, may change the work.

Qual is a double with a short retired. Most are doing it.

Heavy cover and thistles.


John


----------



## David Lambert (Nov 19, 2004)

27 dogs back in the Q to the double blind. 9 I think back to the water marks tomorrow.

Open was still running land marks when we left at about 5:30


----------



## Mark Sehon (Feb 10, 2003)

3 left to run in the 1st series of the open


----------



## rboudet (Jun 29, 2004)

Qualifing finished 
1st- Kenny Cox with Leap of Faith Podnah
2nd?
3rd Trey Langus with Moon Shoon Blues Traveler


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

*Kenny*

Go head Kenny and Podna!!!!!


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Anything more??? Thanks!!


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

Here's one to tide you over, Judy....look at post #4.

http://www.retrievertraining.net/forums/viewtopic.php?t=41454

Always ready to help a _true_ afficianado regards, :wink: 

kg


----------



## John Gassner (Sep 11, 2003)

Hey Judy, here's an even better one for you.......at least for me......and Andy. Lanier Fogg won the Open!!!!!!!!

Hey Booty, when's the last time a fluffy dog won in Louisiana?


Cloud nine regards

John


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2007)

John Gassner said:


> Hey Judy, here's an even better one for you.......at least for me......and Andy. Lanier Fogg won the Open!!!!!!!!
> 
> Hey Booty, when's the last time a fluffy dog won in Louisianna?
> 
> ...


You might want to clarify your news. :roll: :roll:


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Melanie Foster said:


> John Gassner said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Judy, here's an even better one for you.......at least for me......and Andy. Lanier Fogg won the Open!!!!!!!!
> ...


...Wow!!!!!...FC AFC LaCrosse Max Q Jake JH "Jake" 

What a year!! 

Have to do this...
Honorifics: DerbyList; 2AmWins, 2OpenWins; Qual'd '06 Nat'lAm 

Soooo....3 Open Wins ...Now Qualified for Nat'l AM and Nat'l Open '07...right???  ..someone please edit me !

Congratulations!!!! Most Sincerely to...Andy, John, ...and especially to Lanier!!!  .. That is so awesome..I just can't imagine !!!

Queen of Screw-up Regards....  ..but so-o-o happy for "Team Jake"!!!

Judy


----------



## John Gassner (Sep 11, 2003)

Judy Chute said:


> Melanie Foster said:
> 
> 
> > John Gassner said:
> ...


No!


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Hey Gassner, a phone call would have been nice. Then maybe we could have avoided some of this confusion you goober.
BUT CONGRATULATIONS AND WOOHOO TO TEAM JAKE!!!!!!!!!!
Hurt not mad regards,
Becky


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

edited.....


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2007)

FC AFC LaCrosse Max Q Jake, owned by Andy & John, handled by Andy in the first series of the Open and by Lanier in the rest of the trial (while Andy was judging the Amateur), won.

This qualifies him for both Nationals this year.

They're not mindreaders regards,

Melanie

ps Congratulations to Team Jake.


----------



## Suzanne Burr (Jul 13, 2004)

Hot diggity doggies!!!   Another Fluffy WIN!! 
I am one Happy Great Grandma!!! 
BTW, he sure looks a lot like his G Grandpa! 
Suzanne B


----------



## John Gassner (Sep 11, 2003)

Melanie Foster said:


> FC AFC LaCrosse Max Q Jake, owned by Andy & John, handled by Andy in the first series of the Open and by Lanier in the rest of the trial (while Andy was judging the Amateur), won.
> 
> This qualifies him for both Nationals this year.
> 
> ...


Hey Mel, if you're gonna give it all up, at least get his name right.


JH regards


John


----------



## Bait (Jan 21, 2004)

Melanie Foster said:


> FC AFC LaCrosse Max Q Jake, owned by Andy & John, handled by Andy in the first series of the Open and by Lanier in the rest of the trial (while Andy was judging the Amateur), won.
> 
> This qualifies him for both Nationals this year.
> 
> ...


 :lol: :lol: Way ta go, Jake!!!!  Pretty cool winning the last two opens he ran. And, with two different handlers. Congrats, Andy and Lanier!!!!......(You too, John. :wink: :lol: )
FC-AFC LaCrosse Max Q Jake JH .........Got a nice ring to it.


----------



## DRAKEHAVEN (Jan 14, 2005)

Sounds like Kippy had one heck of a weekend....

John
________
Toyota 4500GT history


----------



## Miriam Wade (Apr 24, 2003)

Congratulations Team Jake!!

Glad I already have a t-shirt 'cause now the rush will be on to get one! :wink: 

M


----------



## Ricky Elston (Nov 25, 2004)

Open

1st FC/AFC Jake
2nd Larry MH QAA Charlie Moody H/ Bobby Lane O
3rd FC/AFC Blue Kip Kemp
4th ????? Charlie Moody
Don't remember all the Jams

Amateur

1st AFC Minnie Kip Kemp
2nd AFC Bo David Maronge
3rd FC/AFC Bull Stevie O'Connell
4th AFC Chevy Kip Kemp
RJ FC/AFC Quick Joe Broyles
Jams

Don't remember them all[/img]


----------



## John Gassner (Sep 11, 2003)

Kippy won the Am!!!!!!!!! Congratulations to the 2nd alternate!


John


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Oops. Us fluffy dawg folks are so darn excited we're putting posts all over the place whether we mean to or not.


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

> John Gassner wrote:
> 
> 
> > Judy Chute wrote:
> ...


Now I don't care who you are....that's funny right there! 

Congrats Jake, John, Andy, and mostly Lanier....who, if I'm not mistaken, just won his first OPEN! The barrister Fogg rules!!!!!  

Way to make Lanier look good, Jake, regards, :lol: 

kg


Hey John/Andy....when you gonna let Kippy handle Jake? :?: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

FC-AFC LaCrosse Max Q Jake JH .........Got a nice ring to it. [/quote]

Um Bait, I believe that is now FC AFC LaCrosse Max Q Jake JH FDHF or somethin like that. Miss Melanie can fix it if I didn't get the last part right.
NFC NAFC wouldn't look bad either on the front end.
Proud member of Team Jake regards,
Becky


----------



## Jason E. (Sep 9, 2004)

derby results ???


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

I wanna move my post up to page 2  ..first with humble apologies..then...

Hey, KG!!! Note the Honorifics... 

...Wow!!!!!...FC AFC LaCrosse Max Q Jake JH "Jake" 

What a year!! 

Have to do this... 
Honorifics: DerbyList; 2AmWins, 2OpenWins; Qual'd '06 Nat'lAm 

Soooo....3 Open Wins ...Now Qualified for Nat'l AM and Nat'l Open '07...right??? ..someone please edit me ! 

Congratulations!!!! Most Sincerely to...Andy, John, ...and especially to Lanier!!! .. That is so awesome..I just can't imagine !!! 

Queen of Screw-up Regards.... ..but so-o-o happy for "Team Jake"!!! 

Judy


----------



## Mark Sehon (Feb 10, 2003)

We jamed the Open and the Am. Had a great time.


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Mark Sehon said:


> We jamed the Open and the Am. Had a great time.


Congratulations!!!! 



> Had a great time.


That's what it is all about..great post!

Judy


----------



## golden boy 2 (Mar 28, 2005)

I called John boy to tell him about how Haley found her first solo deer antler and he didn't seem too thrilled for me but was thrilled to tell me about the news on Jake, Nice job Lanier and Andy, who needs to go to Texas for water work?


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

> Haley found her first solo deer antler


 ..

Congratulations to "Haley"  ... any pictures of her with her treasure to share on the Forum ? 

Hey Mike... you should have charged more for those T's!!!!! :wink: 

Judy


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2007)

Nice weekend, Mr. Munch!


----------



## Gwen Jones (Jun 19, 2004)

*So. La. Open Results*

4th in the Open
Gemstone's " The Raven" Gwen Jones / Charlie Moody


----------



## Downtown (Jan 25, 2004)

Congratulations to TEAM JAKE !!!

Looks like Kip had a great weekend also CONGRATS!


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

> Have to do this...
> Honorifics: DerbyList; 2AmWins, 2OpenWins; Qual'd '06 Nat'lAm
> 
> Soooo....3 Open Wins ...Now Qualified for Nat'l AM and Nat'l Open '07


I would expect no less. :wink: 

And it couldn't happen to a nicer pair of owners....and one substitute handler!

Congrats again, guys!

kg


----------



## Diane Brunelle (Jun 11, 2004)

Andy, John...
My sincerest congrats on a job well job with Jake this week-end, so awesome! Puts us Golden owners on the top of the charts  Thanks you two!
Diane


----------



## golden boy 2 (Mar 28, 2005)

Ok Judy, she is not a happy camper, I had to wake her up from her nap to get this pic of our 2007 shed hunting season, 26 so far, and if you can believe it I actually took time out today from shed hunting to run the Qual at the club trial and she is displaying her 4th place ribbon!


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

golden boy 2 said:


> Ok Judy, she is not a happy camper, I had to wake her up from her nap to get this pic of our 2007 shed hunting season, 26 so far, and if you can believe it I actually took time out today from shed hunting to run the Qual at the club trial and she is displaying her 4th place ribbon!


Hey pretty cool. We have a guy in club that has a little yellow lab that he uses to hunt sheds. He came to the club for help on getting the dog to pick and hold the sheds to bring them back. Guess what we did... He finds dozens of sheds through the year...

/Paul


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

Big congrats to Andy, John and Jake on the Open WIN!

Andy told me that this puts Jake into the GRCA Hall Of Fame. 8) 

John, the last Fluffy to win at SLRC was FC AFC Wyngates Sungold Sundance. 
That was about 25 years ago.


----------



## Paula Richard (Jun 18, 2004)

CONGRATULATIONS TO TEAM JAKE!!!!! AWESOME!!!!!

Paula


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

*Congrats!*

It was a joy to shoot for that field of retrievers yesterday (3rd Open).Great dogs....great company.Congrats to all


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Miriam Wade said:


> Congratulations Team Jake!!
> 
> Glad I already have a t-shirt 'cause now the rush will be on to get one! :wink:
> 
> M


..and they will cost more now!! :lol:


----------



## Kelly (Mar 5, 2003)

Derby results? And Thanks S. La (judges, marshalls, workers, throwers) for all the work. Nice weekend.


----------



## Bayou Magic (Feb 7, 2004)

Derby?


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Mike!!! Wow!! :shock: What a great picture!! 



> she is not a happy camper, I had to wake her up from her nap to get this pic of our 2007 shed hunting season, 26 so far, and if you can believe it I actually took time out today from shed hunting to run the Qual at the club trial and she is displaying her 4th place ribbon!


Congratulations on her Qualifying Placement  ..her beautiful ribbon is color coordinated with the "sheds"!!! 8) 

"Haley" is growing up into a beautiful girl.. gorgeous color  ..front-end structure looks really great  

Judy


----------



## stevelow (May 13, 2004)

Congratulations to Jake, Andy, John, Lanier, and don't forget Jake's breeder, Jeff Buikema. Jeff must be especially excited this week, what with Jake's win, and the fact that Brooke, Jake's younger full sister, is carrying a litter by FC AFC Steeple Hill Ranger, who was 2nd at Snowbird this weekend.


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Mr Booty wrote:


> GRCA Hall Of Fame.
> 
> John, the last Fluffy to win at SLRC was FC AFC Wyngates Sungold Sundance.
> That was about 25 years ago.


GRCA Hall Of Fame...  

The other..25 years ago.. FC AFC Wyngates Sungold Sundance.... WOW!!

This last weekend keeps getting better and better!!!


----------



## Steve Amrein (Jun 11, 2004)

Wat to go guys, I need to get back in the handler rotation 8)


----------



## Ricky Elston (Nov 25, 2004)

Derby

1st Nettie Rick Mock
2nd Mia Suzan Caire
3rd Kayla Charlie Moody
4th ????


----------



## Bryan (Feb 1, 2005)

4- Carlie/ Steve O'Connell

RJ- Salty/ Greg Lee

Jams- Lexie/ Wayne Stupka
Rummy/ John Kabbes


----------



## David Lambert (Nov 19, 2004)

Congrats to Rick for the derby win. Also to Kenny on the Q win.


----------



## Bayou Magic (Feb 7, 2004)

Congrats to Rick and Susan - both running VERY nice pups!

Thanks for posting.

fp


----------



## jbthor (Feb 11, 2005)

*qualy placements*

does anyone have all of the qualy placements and jams? thanks


----------



## Ricky Elston (Nov 25, 2004)

Qual

1st Podnah Kenny Cox
2nd ??? Steve Yozamp
3rd Blue Trey Langus
4th Cadillac Rick Mock
RJ ???? Ryan Brasseaux
Jams don't remember them all


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

Bait said:


> Melanie Foster said:
> 
> 
> > FC AFC LaCrosse Max Q Jake, owned by Andy & John, handled by Andy in the first series of the Open and by Lanier in the rest of the trial (while Andy was judging the Amateur), won.
> ...


I seond that!!! Way To Go!!  Katie


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

*Dang Rick!!!*

You tearin em up...........GOOD FOR YOU !!!!!!!!!!!


----------

